# Anyone Know About Jellyfish ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

I have became quite interested in jellyfish the past few weeks just wondering if anyone has any real knowledge on them and can they be keep in a home aquarium ? where would i buy such ? the keeping of them ? how much are they ? and any other interesting facts....anyone has any in their home ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Google can be your best friend










http://www.ehow.com/how_4506722_keep-jellyfish-home-aquarium.html

They should be kept in a circular tank.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

yea i did do some google researching but didn't quite find all the answers i was looking for so i figured i would ask here just in case someone has some personal experience with them and i could get some real feed back if im lucky, weird thing is i have never seen them for sale in a fish store anywhere


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jellies should be kept to the well experienced.......Not for a beginner nor intermediate keeper.....Mild currents with round tanks...Absolutely nothing they can damage themselves on.....Feeding can be quite difficult as well....Perfect water params are a must......

Many people like to throw money away when dealing with jellies......They have no clue on what they are in for.....


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Jellies should be kept to the well experienced.......Not for a beginner nor intermediate keeper.....Mild currents with round tanks...Absolutely nothing they can damage themselves on.....Feeding can be quite difficult as well....Perfect water params are a must......
> 
> Many people like to throw money away when dealing with jellies......They have no clue on what they are in for.....


AGREED.

Circular tanks cost a chuck of wallet.
Not to mention lighting,skimmer,watermovement..sump ECT..

You need at least SW reefing exp for you to even attempt this.
If you do, and are well experienced
Give it a try.

Id love to see it. But its no easy task.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

interesting im up for the challenge , looks like i have alot of homework to get started on here if i plan to actually follow thru .....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Jellies should be kept to the well experienced.......Not for a beginner nor intermediate keeper.....Mild currents with round tanks...Absolutely nothing they can damage themselves on.....Feeding can be quite difficult as well....Perfect water params are a must......
> 
> Many people like to throw money away when dealing with jellies......They have no clue on what they are in for.....


AK pretty much said it all

i do know that a couple of german manufactures actually make small jellyfish tanks for ordinary fish keepers. ill have to dig their name up for you.

the best specise to try would be moon jellies. one of the smaller specise and the easiest to care for.

but i suggest you do some serious homework before you decide to take this further and actually spend money on it. definitely something that should be left to very experienced hobbyists or to people who have enough cash to burn


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> Jellies should be kept to the well experienced.......Not for a beginner nor intermediate keeper.....Mild currents with round tanks...Absolutely nothing they can damage themselves on.....Feeding can be quite difficult as well....Perfect water params are a must......
> 
> Many people like to throw money away when dealing with jellies......They have no clue on what they are in for.....


AK pretty much said it all

i do know that a couple of german manufactures actually make small jellyfish tanks for ordinary fish keepers. ill have to dig their name up for you.

the best specise to try would be moon jellies. one of the smaller specise and the easiest to care for.

but i suggest you do some serious homework before you decide to take this further and actually spend money on it. definitely something that should be left to very experienced hobbyists or to people who have enough cash to burn
[/quote]

yea i'd appreciate that thanks for the fed back ladies and gents


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ok heres some links

looks to be american. not sure how well made or if they are any good but its worth checking out. they sell jellyfish starter tanks
jellyfish art

another american website. looks more reputable. but as you will see proper jellyfish setups are expensive. 
Link

these circular tanks are called kreisel tanks. they were first designed in germany. but i cant find the original manufacturer. was an articke in PFK magazine last year i think

other option of course is to DIY it. but the risk of things going wrong is greater. possibly more costly long term aswell


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dmackey said:


> interesting im up for the challenge , looks like i have alot of homework to get started on here if i plan to actually follow thru .....


Id first get some sw experience before going straight to jellies if you dont have sw experience yet.
Second i would google jellyfish tanks and pay attention to your jaw dropping when you see their price.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> interesting im up for the challenge , looks like i have alot of homework to get started on here if i plan to actually follow thru .....


Id first get some sw experience before going straight to jellies if you dont have sw experience yet.
Second i would google jellyfish tanks and pay attention to your jaw dropping when you see their price.
[/quote]

Deals to be had everywhere atleast...my $4,500 jelly tank I only paid $500 for and it's in perfect condition..not one scratch......But yeah they are ridiculous if one can't find a deal in their area....

I wouldn't even bother reading info on jellies if I had no salt experience......If one can't handle the delicate water params of a reef tank-they will never have a chance with a jelly tank.....Maybe I am wrong...


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> interesting im up for the challenge , looks like i have alot of homework to get started on here if i plan to actually follow thru .....


Id first get some sw experience before going straight to jellies if you dont have sw experience yet.
Second i would google jellyfish tanks and pay attention to your jaw dropping when you see their price.
[/quote]

Deals to be had everywhere atleast...my $4,500 jelly tank I only paid $500 for and it's in perfect condition..not one scratch......But yeah they are ridiculous if one can't find a deal in their area....

I wouldn't even bother reading info on jellies if I had no salt experience......If one can't handle the delicate water params of a reef tank-they will never have a chance with a jelly tank.....Maybe I am wrong...
[/quote]

yea i hear you, i will look more into it when winter approaches ,as for now i will continue to do my homework and make my decision if im up for it ....thanks tho


----------

